
Real-time U.S. gun violence numbers for the new year, as of January 7th - vinnyglennon
https://twitter.com/GunDeaths/status/1082307426915835904
======
coolspot
For country of 317M people and 350M firearms those death numbers seem low.

For comparison:

33,700 people die in car accidents annually, that is 92 people each day.

8 kids under 15 die each day because of unintentional injuries (~3000 a year).

